# My Dad vs My Snub Nose .460



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

My dad, brother in law and I did some shooting today.

Here's the snub nose .460 in action:

#1) 225 gr Winchiester Silvertip Personal Protection in 45 Long Colt
#2.) Hornaday XJP 300 grain in .454
#3.) Hornaday XJP 200 grain in .460
#3.) Reload (by my brother in law) Hornaday XJP 300 grain in .460


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

that would split some wigs for sure haha. drop a buffalo or grizzly!!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Boy she sure does bark...the voice of authority though


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

don,t need no stinking lead or hollow points with that . the noise will give the vermin a heart attack!!!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

It's a great "little" gun. I am a Ruger fan much more than a S&W fan, but the versatality of this gun is amazing. I can truthfully tell you that shooting 45 colt (per protetion Silvertips) feels like shooting a 22 lr revolver. It's amazing........ If only it were made by RUger though.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

That big beefy handcannon probably obsorbs all the recoil of a wimpy 45LC


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Figured I'd psot this one too. This is my brother in law Shane shooting the same loads one handed. He won the "stupid" award for the day. :lol: :wink: He shot 15 or 20 rounds like that and was able to control it pretty well.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

dood! we need that for those GMR softshell turtles!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I liked the one handed shots but my neck hurts now from watching it!


----------

